# Tag other users in post?



## Ken555 (Jan 20, 2019)

Is it possible to tag other users in a post and have the system alert them via a notification? (ie #ken555)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 20, 2019)

Not that I know of.  You can, however, start a private conversation in which you refer them to the post in question.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....rivate-message-to-another-tugbbs-user.259811/


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 20, 2019)

I’d suggest submitting this feature request to the vendor for a future version. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2019)

yes you can using the @ symbol and the persons username behind it...

for instance @Ken555 and @Makai Guy

although i do notice it doesnt actually show that you have successfully tagged them until you hit post.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks! @TUGBrian


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 21, 2019)

Huh.     Never knew that.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2019)

dont feel bad, i never knew it either!  ive just been tagged by other users a number of times so they actually taught me!


----------

